# Still a few opportunities exist!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Was Pheasant Hunting down between Oakes & Elendale this Sunday(Nov. 17th) and many of the potholes we're starting to open up! A few scattered flocks of Mallards were around along with Canada's and even a large flock of Snows & Blues! We belly crawled in our blaze orange and managed to get 3 SOB's in a corn field! With warmer weather this week
there might be huntable numbers again!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Went out last night with Mallard and shot 2 shy of our limit. If you have open water there are bound to be ducks useing it. But the wierd thing was these ducks we shot werent big they were just average sized greenheads. In years past when I've shot ducks this last they are big and fat,why is this?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Goosebuster..Very late in the season the mallards get smaller. This is a very early freeze out. Usually the birds would still be big and plump. I would think that you got birds that recently came in from the far north. These birds havent had time to fatten up on grains. Also as it gets colder they start to drain down on their fat reserves. Usually you dont see this until well into Dec. Birds with beautiful plumage but no body weight. Good luck


----------

